# Nevada Coyote Hunting Trip



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are some pictures from my coyote trip to Nevada this past weekend. Had a blast saw about 25 dogs but was only able to put the hammer on 9 of them. There are only 7 in the photo we left 2 before deciding to keep them for the pictures.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice shooting. What calibers did you guys use, what was the longest shot?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good shootin!!! do you do anything with them,, pelts or anything??


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was using the ruger 204, as was my cousin and his friend was using the 22-250. longest shot was probably 350 yards. 
We usually take them to a buddies house and he skins them and sells them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Isn't that .204 a hoot. Which bullet ya using in that killin machine ? 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the nosler 40 gr ballistic tip. I actually had one small problem which I guess turned into a bigger problem. 3 of my primers didn't fire. I use the CCI small rifle primers, never had any problem but 3 times nothing but click. The primer had been struck hard enough to initiate it but nothing. I know its not the gun and I used extreme care while reloading. Anyway it cost me 3 more dogs. I sent CCI a E-mail this morning so hopefully we can solve this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice shooting Mike

sorry to hear about the primer issue. But either way, very successful hunt 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job! man, I wish I could get into them like that.

Hand callin', digital or both? Decoys?

8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Alittle of both, and we used a mojo crazy critter and the fox pro jack in the box for decoys. Had one darn near eat the jack in the box! :mrgreen:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Way to get into the dogs. Looks like a ton o fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## gunnrod (Oct 10, 2008)

what part of nevada if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks and sounds like a very good time. Good dogs.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

We went around Elko area. I would give you specifics but then I would have to kill you! :mrgreen:


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

looks like you had a great day blasting some dogs. Thanks for sharing 8)


----------

